# Algo sobre rellenos para bafles



## AntonioAA

Para todos un poco:

- Aislante: La caja de huevos puede ser buena para romper ondas estacionarias pero NO es muy absorbente. Yo pondria el fieltro de tapiceria que es facil de pegar . Lo que es TREMENDO de eficiente , es una gomaespuma de 1cm.... quedan MUY OPACOS , le he tenido que sacar a algunos bafflecitos que hice . Lana de vidrio : intermedio .

- Parlantes: Me meto un poco ...sin ser el gran experto . Entre Jahro y el otro que mencionan existe una marquita BARATA que se llama *American Vox *. Para ser chinitos no dan asco para nada y vienen muy bien hechos... Mi hijo tiene 4x10" en el bajo y funcionan muy lindo y aguantan unas palizas terribles.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para todos un poco:
> 
> - Aislante: La caja de huevos puede ser buena para romper ondas estacionarias pero NO es muy absorbente. Yo pondria el fieltro de tapiceria que es facil de pegar . Lo que es TREMENDO de eficiente , es una gomaespuma de 1cm.... quedan MUY OPACOS , le he tenido que sacar a algunos bafflecitos que hice . Lana de vidrio : intermedio .



Personalmente, aislar con caja de huevos me parece medio _croto..._ 

Desde que conocí el fieltro, creo que es lo mejor que hay. Y no solo eso, también pongo una lámina de corcho bien pegada con adhesivo de contacto (Fortex, Poxirrán, etc).
La lámina de corcho viene de distintos grosores, generalmente compro de 3mm. A decir verdad no es barata, pero creo que ayuda mucho a eliminar las posibles vibraciones.
Luego de eso si, una buena capa de Fieltro bien pegada (de nuevo) con adhesivo de contacto.
En la tapa de atrás, me gusta poner doble capa de Fieltro, porque supongo que es la parte más susceptible a vibrar o transferir sonidos hacia afuera... Que piensan?

Espero hoy poder conseguir una cámara de fotos así les muestro como va quedando la _cajita._



> - Parlantes: Me meto un poco ...sin ser el gran experto . Entre Jahro y el otro que mencionan existe una marquita BARATA que se llama *American Vox *. Para ser chinitos no dan asco para nada y vienen muy bien hechos... Mi hijo tiene 4x10" en el bajo y funcionan muy lindo y aguantan unas palizas terribles.


No conocía esa marca, voy a ver si consigo alguien que la traiga hasta acá... (no se olviden que vivo en el medio del desierto más o menos... )
Espero que me satisfagan los JAHRO. 

Saludos Antonio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Juaz! no creas que Santa Fe es mucho mas surtido... los compramos en Rosario.Tienen pagina web , eso si , no pidas los parametros . A mi hijo "se los consiguieron" pero no se si eran veridicos....

Respecto de transmitir los sonidos afuera ... DISIENTO . Si te fijas ( que en alguna parte las vi) las tablas de absorcion vs frecuencia ... para graves necesitas 20 cm de aislacion y ni aun asi. Ademas en el interior la onda entra y sale por el material , hacia afuera PASA SOLO UNA VEZ .

La aislacion esta bien para matar retumbes internos , pero para graves NO es suficiente . Hay cajas de graves que ni siquiera usan...


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Personalmente, aislar con caja de huevos me parece medio _croto..._


¿Sólo porque es un material barato/de descarte?


Tavo dijo:


> A decir verdad no es barata, pero creo que ayuda mucho a eliminar las posibles vibraciones.
> Luego de eso si, una buena capa de Fieltro bien pegada (de nuevo) con adhesivo de contacto.


¿Y para qué se ponen esos materiales adentro del bafle? ¿Qué es lo que hacen? (eliminar vibraciones no es una respuesta válida por ser demasiado genérica y obvia).
Muajajajaja.


Tavo dijo:


> No conocía esa marca, voy a ver si consigo alguien que la traiga hasta acá...


Acá se venden, podés averiguar cuando andes por Bahía.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Sólo porque es un material *barato/de descarte?*


Más allá de eso (acertaste), fijate que los conos que hace este material son puramente de cartón, y del más berreta.
Acaso: Qué queda entre los conos y la madera, una vez pegado ese cartón?? AIRE.
Eso es lo que no me gusta ni un poquito. Yo sigo con mi filosofía de poner relleno de calidad, porque no es lo mismo madera pelada (sea cual sea) que "madera + corcho + fieltro + guata". 


Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y para qué se ponen esos materiales adentro del bafle? ¿Qué es lo que hacen? (eliminar vibraciones no es una respuesta válida por ser demasiado genérica y obvia).
> Muajajajaja.


Eliminar vibraciones. Muajajaja!! 
Naa, creo que lo que se intenta lograr al poner material aislante es justamente aislar el recinto acústico, de manera que las vibraciones internas propias del transductor NO traspasen la caja hacia afuera. En cajas selladas, la intensión del relleno es directamente eliminar las frecuencias producidas por la parte interior del parlante.
Personalmente no me gustan para nada las cajas selladas, me parece un despropósito total eliminar todo lo que el parlante emite por detrás (no seas mal pensado, ya te leí la mente).

Me parece que te voy a castigar con un tablazo, a ver si te das cuenta cual es un poquito mi idea. 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html
Entrá a la página y bajá hasta leer el título "Materiales Absorbentes". Leé con detenimiento.

Cada día sigo más convencido con mi filosofía: Cuanto más sólidas y pesadas las cajas, mejor (sin rayar la exageración, obvio).
No me va eso de hacer la caja "livianita"... para nada. Si fuera por mi pondría láminas de plomo y arena dentro, luego si, todos los que nombré anteriormente. Más o menos unas 8 capas, te puedo asegurar que puedo tirar una dinamita dentro del bafle que no la vas a escuchar por fuera...  

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Entiendo sus ideas; pero, en un sistema de sonido, no solo es imprortante la caja. También lo es el altavoz y sus parametros T/S. 

Pienso: de nada sirve hacer la caja mas fuerte e insonorizada (¿se dice así?), si no se cumple lo mas básico. Es decir no a un altavoz pésimo mas una caja hecha a ojimetro y oidometro.


----------



## Tavo

Dale Cacho, ya que estás por ahí estoy esperando tu respuesta...


----------



## Cacho

Suena la chicharra y se prende la luz roja. Respuesta incorrecta.

El parlante produce lo mismo "para adelante" y "para atrás", pero en contrafase (claro). La idea de la caja es que esa otra mitad no aparezca en la ecuación, o que aparezca de forma controlada y bonita.

Lo que se genera "para atrás" queda rebotando entre las paredes de la caja y va a golpear contra el cono (será inevitable) y generará sonidos al hacerlo (aparecen armónicos => "colorea" el sonido). Hablo ahora de las cajas selladas, las reflex son otra cosa.
Estos materiales que se le ponen adentro a la caja simplemente absorben parte de esas ondas que andan rebotando por ahí adentro (las amortiguan) y con eso disminuyen la interferencia que pueden causar. Su función no es impedir que la caja vibre.
El hecho de que no se oiga un golpe a través de la pared no dice mucho, ni es un dato demasiado útil. Cada material absorberá mejor ciertas longitudes de onda (=> frecuencias) y cuanto más sólido/denso sea, mejor conducirá el sonido.

Sé que me vas a hablar de la arena y del plomo después, así que te dejo que investigues por qué son buenos aislantes acústicos. Pista: Uno por muy denso y el otro por algo similar a lo que criticabas de los cartones de huevos.

La cosa es que la energía que puede irradiar el bafle por sus paredes es bastante poca comparada con la que puede salir por el parlante, así que vamos bien hasta acá, y casi todo lo que podría irradiar se deberá a sus curvaturas (falta de rigidez). Ponerle corcho, alfombra o lana de vidrio no va a ayudar en nada en este punto.
Lo que se pone ahí son refuerzos internos (y sólo si hacen falta).

El único fin que persigue el relleno es amortiguar las ondas que entran al bafle para que no molesten cuando rebotan. Por eso es que el relleno hace que la caja sellada se comporte como una de más volumen 

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeero... En un Bass Reflex la cosa es distinta: Acá SÍ se busca que las ondas que salieron "para atrás" circulen, reboten y salgan por el tubo de sintonía, sólo que saldrán en fase con el parlante (al menos habrán rebotado contra el fondo) si están bien calculadas las medidas de la caja y del tubo. Si las amortiguás, la cosa no es igual.
No necesariamente las cajas suenan mejor al ponerles rellenos.

Dejá de gastar plata en corcho, alfombras y demás. Mejor comprá parlantes de más calidad. Forrá con gomapluma y tenés los mismos resultados por parte de la caja, por menos plata, y con parlantes mejores. Y si es una Bass Reflex... con más razón, casi que ni gomapluma...

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

no sabia donde ponerlo y es un link interesante sobre aislamiento y absorción acústica y un par de fotos de lindos trabajos y buenas explicaciones si le encuentran otro buen lugar cámbienlo  http://www.materialesacusticos.net/...NTO Y ACONDICIONAMIENTO ACUSTICO DE SALAS.pdf


----------



## AntonioAA

Mr. Cacho:
Lo suyo es un dechado de logica y racionalidad ! Se nota que tiene algunos años encima ( quizas no tantos como yo ) .
Eso si , si te referis a la brea, ya nos hemos peleado en otro hilo un monton con el amigo Zavalla.
Material inmundo!!  ( lo sabe el que es de zonas humedas y padece las lluvias y sus consiguientes humedades )
Viva la gomaespuma ( por fin alguien que la defiende pese a que me dijeron de todo ) , la goma eva , me gusta pegar o sellar con plastico caliente ( para los refuerzos )


----------



## Cacho

¿Años? Vea, Don Antonio, usted me lleva alguna que otra sota. A mis 33 tengo un envido excelente, pero de edad... Me pasan varios. Y en experiencia, y en conocimiento, y en... (es laaaaaarga la lista).

La cosa pasa por que los materiales "raros" te pueden dar una mejora de 2, el 5 o quizá el 10% en la respuesta, pero a un 500% del precio o más. Es algo totalmente injustificable en bafles comunes, con parlantes normales y para PA o home. En los monitores de estudio o para uno de los muchos amantes del Hi-End ya es otra cosa. Los unos porque necesitan esa mejora (puede ser la diferencia entre hacer una toma o 6) y los otros porque quieren tener lo más caro que haya.

Gomapluma, guata, o estopa para relleno van perfecto y son baratas.

Y sobre la brea... El del comentario del "sanguchito" que hay en ese hilo soy yo 

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

el tema de la brea hay unas placas de ultima generacion absorbentes y que no permiten la rezonancia de las chapas que conforman los paneles de insonorizacion que en su compuesto predomina la brea osea que cacho no esta tan errado por qeu por una cuestion fisica cuanto mas dura es el material acustico mejor pero no llegando al punto de rezonancia del mismo osea que cuanto mas alta la frecuencia menos denza la aislacion


----------



## Cacho

Yo en realidad le apunté al tema de que actuara como amortiguador de una pared relativamente fina. Tendrías dos transferencias en la pared nomás, y amortiguadas por la brea o la "cosa pringosa" que le pusieras en medio.

¿Cómo son los paneles estos de los que hablás? ¿Marca? ¿Página? (ahora me dejaste con la intriga )

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

La cosa "pringosa"  se llama "rozamiento viscoso" o "inelastico" o sea aquello que cuando se lo deforma NO vuelve a su posicion original ... la brea a ciertas temperaturas tiene esa propiedad , tambien la tiene el chicle usado , el plastico que se derrite con la pistolita , el plomo ( impracticable ) . El protex al agua es barbaro pero no es facil dar espesores grandes.... en fin.
A paredes finas yo le pegaria listones con plastico caliente.
A juntar chicles por la calle!!


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros. Sí AntonioAA; comparto: el protex acuoso (o al agua) es bueno, elástico y aguanta agua, fuego y diluyentes. Las famosas membranas líquidas para techo (carísimas) son sólo eso mezclado con fibras de vidrio molidas (aguantan dilatación de techos). Mezclando negro y blanco se obtiene gama de grises muy interesante para el exterior. Desde siempre lo usé en mis cajas... Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

Cacho dijo:


> Yo en realidad le apunté al tema de que actuara como amortiguador de una pared relativamente fina. Tendrías dos transferencias en la pared nomás, y amortiguadas por la brea o la "cosa pringosa" que le pusieras en medio.
> 
> ¿Cómo son los paneles estos de los que hablás? ¿Marca? ¿Página? (ahora me dejaste con la intriga )
> 
> Saludos



http://www.ar.all.biz/g4814/  se imaginaran que es termoendurecible ???

esto ya es mucho mas tecnológico

http://www.directindustry.es/prod/t...raciones-de-baja-frecuencia-30230-497680.html
con algodon para el que no le gusta que pique
http://www.adiconsolucions.com/productos_detalls.php?idioma=cas&categoriaid=5&productid=114

sandwich

http://xn--acstica-71a.net/mat-acus...co/membrana/membrana-acustica-danosa-m-a-d-2/

pro ambientalista

http://www.metrasoni.es/html/clempol_tn.html


de todo un poco para sacar ideas 

http://www.acusticaict.com/gallery2.htm

base de betún elastómero   se imaginaran que es ???


----------



## angelwind

¿No probaron con membrana asfáltica (la que se pone en los techos)?


----------



## Cacho

Gracias por los links Electro, se ven interesantes. Me sigo quedando con lo barato que funciona, pero para hacer alguna prueba algo de eso debe poder conseguirse en cantidades chicas y por poca plata.

Por lo de la membrana... Caemos en el asuntillo de cómo pegarla. No está buena la idea de meter un soplete en una caja de madera, amén de que se complicaría un poco si se empezara a despegar (desarmar todo para meter el soplete de nuevo).

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Gracias por los links Electro, se ven interesantes. Me sigo quedando con lo barato que funciona, pero para hacer alguna prueba algo de eso debe poder conseguirse en cantidades chicas y por poca plata.
> 
> Por lo de la membrana... Caemos en el asuntillo de cómo pegarla. No está buena la idea de meter un soplete en una caja de madera, amén de que se complicaría un poco si se empezara a despegar (desarmar todo para meter el soplete de nuevo).
> 
> Saludos



No se si sabía*S* Cacho, pero se consigue la misma membrana pero Autoadhesiva...  Y doy fe que pega, y muy bien, al menos sobre chapa de techo...
Igual, la idea no me simpatiza mucho, prefiero mucho más "pinceletear" con Protec, lo que se usa en carrocerías de autos... Esa es una buena idea y nunca la probé, calculo que debe ser muy buena.

Saludos!

*EDIT:*
Esa "s" que agregué es necesaria, jamás te trataría de "Usted, señor Cacho..."


----------



## JotaEle

Algo que ayuda bastante a suavizar las ondas rebotadas dentro de una caja, es "eliminar" las esquinas. Esto se puede conseguir pegando en ellas unas pequeñas pirámides triangulares de madera, de tales dimensiones que su altura (desde el vértice a la base) sea aproximadamente 1/12º (un doceavo) de la distancia entre esa esquina y su correspondiente contraria en la caja. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que eso disminuye el volumen total interno de la caja, por lo que habrá que tenerlo en cuenta durante el diseño de la misma. No es algo difícil de calcular: sabiendo que el volumen de una pirámide triangular se calcula con la fórmula ab * h / 3 (ab=área de la base; h=altura), el resultado se multiplica por 8 (todas las esquinas) y el total se suma al volumen calculado para la caja, tras lo cual se procede a determinar sus tres dimensiones.


----------



## davidmaster188

Hey yo a mi columnita le puse carton de huevo y despues arriba de este puse guata y creanme que sueña de 10,es una opcion bastante enconomica yo gaste $0 en los cartones y gaste $14 la guata que viene de 1 metro x 1,40 y con esto es mas que suficiente.


----------



## Tavo

Ahora que nombran los "cartones de huevo"...

Hace tiempo discutíamos esto con Cacho, y a mi me parecía una croteada de primera línea. Pero ahora que pienso, lo que me molestaba a mi de este método, es que al pegar el cartón de huevos quedan conos de AIRE en la parte posterior...
Pienso que sería bueno pegar este cartón... pero con Espuma de Poliuretano en aerosol... 



Esta es la que tengo en casa, la compré hace algún tiempo "por las dudas" si la llegaba a necesitar; es que soy así, prefiero tener las cosas y no precisarlas que viceversa... 

Que piensan?

Saludos.
PS: No me acuerdo cuando pagué el tarro, pero se que no es barato.
Es un buen material...


----------



## davidmaster188

Un amigo mio tenia una cajita con un parlante de 8'' y tambien le habia puesto carton de huevo y para eliminar un poco el aire y para que pese un poco mas le puso enduido y con eso quedo bien pesadito el carton,no sabria decirte si esta barato o caro pero tambien es una opcion viste.
No sabria decirte si con el aerosol de Espuma de Poliuretano andaria.


----------



## JotaEle

Creo que eso es complicarse la vida demasiado. 

En lugar de usar cartones de huevos "rellenos", es más cómodo y eficaz fabricarse una _pared anecoica_ usando espuma rígida de poliuretano suficientemente densa (la que se usa en construcción para aislamiento térmico) cortada pacientemente en zigzag longitudinal y transversalmente con un ángulo de vértices no superior a 45º, con lo que se consigue una superficie de pirámides similar a la que muestra la figura:


----------



## electromecanico

Cacho dijo:


> Gracias por los links Electro, se ven interesantes. Me sigo quedando con lo barato que funciona, pero para hacer alguna prueba algo de eso debe poder conseguirse en cantidades chicas y por poca plata.
> 
> Por lo de la membrana... Caemos en el asuntillo de cómo pegarla. No está buena la idea de meter un soplete en una caja de madera, amén de que se complicaría un poco si se empezara a despegar (desarmar todo para meter el soplete de nuevo).
> 
> Saludos


no son caras estas placas al ser poca cantidad lo que nesecitamos calcula promedio 10 u$s el m2 

 aca te dejo otro tipo de aislacion de mucha densidad 

http://www.sonoflex.com/barrier_rollos.htm

 la membrana adhesiva es muy buena yo la utilizo para insonorizar los ductos de los aires acondicionados


----------



## hazard_1998

pregunto, la brea la utilizan como material absorbente o como sellador?....

yo tuve un pequeño percance con la brea.....

una vez habia hecho unas cajas tipo 1810 de EV. (pero con parlantes de 15'), y habia sellado toda la caja (me refiero a TODA la caja, para tapar juntas, posibles agujeros y etc) con brea asfaltica (alkitran) , derretido arriba de la hornalla, y aparentemente todo bien, hasta que empezo el verano y el baffle empezo a sonar raro.... cuando saque el parlante (que va invertido) me encontre todo el chocolate derretido sobre el cono del parlante:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:.....


----------



## electromecanico

hazard_1998 dijo:


> pregunto, la brea la utilizan como material absorbente o como sellador?....
> 
> yo tuve un pequeño percance con la brea.....
> 
> una vez habia hecho unas cajas tipo 1810 de EV. (pero con parlantes de 15'), y habia sellado toda la caja (me refiero a TODA la caja, para tapar juntas, posibles agujeros y etc) con brea asfaltica (alkitran) , derretido arriba de la hornalla, y aparentemente todo bien, hasta que empezo el verano y el baffle empezo a sonar raro.... cuando saque el parlante (que va invertido) me encontre todo el chocolate derretido sobre el cono del parlante:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:.....



 el alquiitran su Punto de fusión es a los 30ºC


----------



## AntonioAA

Es asi por eso la ODIO ! fijate mas arriba las discusiones que hemos tenido al respecto....


----------



## electromecanico

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es asi por eso la ODIO ! fijate mas arriba las discusiones que hemos tenido al respecto....



igualmente las aislaciones que yo pase que contienen brea o alquitran estan tratados y tienen mas resistencia al calor y casi siempre es un sándwich de distintos 
materiales


----------



## JotaEle

hazard_1998 dijo:


> pregunto, la brea la utilizan como material absorbente o como sellador?....


Como sellador.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> una vez habia hecho unas cajas tipo 1810 de EV. (pero con parlantes de 15'), y habia sellado toda la caja (me refiero a TODA la caja, para tapar juntas, posibles agujeros y etc) con brea asfaltica (alkitran) , derretido arriba de la hornalla, y aparentemente todo bien, hasta que empezo el verano y el baffle empezo a sonar raro.... cuando saque el parlante (que va invertido) me encontre todo el chocolate derretido sobre el cono del parlante:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:.....


Es que una cosa es la brea o alquitrán, y otra muy distinta una pintura asfáltica como Tensulac de Asfaltex (la que yo uso), que incluye un potente adhesivo que la estabiliza mecánica y térmicamente.


----------



## Lucho LP

una vez habia hecho unas cajas tipo 1810 de EV. (pero con parlantes de 15'), y habia sellado toda la caja (me refiero a TODA la caja, para tapar juntas, posibles agujeros y etc) con brea asfaltica (alkitran) , derretido arriba de la hornalla, y aparentemente todo bien, hasta que empezo el verano y el baffle empezo a sonar raro.... cuando saque el parlante (que va invertido) me encontre todo el chocolate derretido sobre el cono del parlante.. ...

Uh! Que bajón, jajaja!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola amigos, buenas tardes, escribo para hacer una consulta:

¿Que opinais hacerca del algodon como relleno para cajas cerradas?

Resulta que aca en mi pais el kilo de algodon es mucho mas economico que el de guata y por lo que pude ver en PCPFILES es lo mismo que la guata solo que un poquito mas denso. 

¿que opinan del uso de algodon en vez de guata?

Seria fantastico pues de verdad sale supereconomico


----------



## AntonioAA

....parece interesante! yo probaria...


----------



## Tavo

Algodón? Nada doña. 

Naaa, hablando en serio y dejando los chistes del bisabuelo :

Una vez usé algodón en una caja sintonizada (es decir con port), y el mismo "viento" generado dentro de la caja hizo que el algodón se arrollada todo en forma de rollitos, como si fuesen lana de acero (Virulana en argentina) pero de algodón! Fué de lo más cómico, eran bollitos perfectos de algodón, perfectamente cilíndricos y formados, eso era increíble.

Luego de eso aprendí que no es bueno el algodón para relleno de baffles... Se me ocurre que para que no ocurra esto que te cuento, podrías poner una capa de algodón pegada con cola de carpintero, y sobre el lado visible, o sea, el lado que dá al interior de baffle, cubrirlo con una "red" de tela de algodón, se me ocurre "gasa", la que se usa para las heridas, o cualquier tela similar, para que el algodón permanezca siempre en su lugar y no se sople con el mismo viento.

No se si entendiste la idea, quizá no me expresé de la mejor manera. 

Saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

No se porque, pero tenia pensado que algo asi podria pasar, la cosa es que el kilo de algodon me sale a un cuarto del costo del kilo de guata, de verdad nose porque es mas caro uno que el otro, que locura!!! deberia ser alreves! pero bueno  saber eso me deja avisado de que puede pasar, pero lo del algodon es muy tentador por el precio


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien por el amigo Tavo que aporta su experiencia!!!.. para eso esta el Foro, 
*Que viva el Foro !*


----------



## hazard_1998

Tavo dijo:


> Algodón? Nada doña.
> 
> Naaa, hablando en serio y dejando los chistes del bisabuelo :
> 
> Una vez usé algodón en una caja sintonizada (es decir con port), y el mismo "viento" generado dentro de la caja hizo que el algodón se arrollada todo en forma de rollitos, como si fuesen lana de acero (Virulana en argentina) pero de algodón! Fué de lo más cómico, eran bollitos perfectos de algodón, perfectamente cilíndricos y formados, eso era increíble.
> 
> Luego de eso aprendí que no es bueno el algodón para relleno de baffles... Se me ocurre que para que no ocurra esto que te cuento, podrías poner una capa de algodón pegada con cola de carpintero, y sobre el lado visible, o sea, el lado que dá al interior de baffle, cubrirlo con una "red" de tela de algodón, se me ocurre "gasa", la que se usa para las heridas, o cualquier tela similar, para que el algodón permanezca siempre en su lugar y no se sople con el mismo viento.
> 
> No se si entendiste la idea, quizá no me expresé de la mejor manera.
> 
> Saludos.




che y el merthiolate donde lo pongo????



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> No se porque, pero tenia pensado que algo asi podria pasar, la cosa es que el kilo de algodon me sale a un cuarto del costo del kilo de guata, de verdad nose porque es mas caro uno que el otro, que locura!!! deberia ser alreves! pero bueno  saber eso me deja avisado de que puede pasar, pero lo del algodon es muy tentador por el precio



smgvenezuela, sucede que el algodon es mucho mas denso que la guata, es decir, un kilo de algodon tiene muchisimo menos volumen que un kilo de guata...


----------



## AntonioAA

No creo que eso sea inconveniente.. fijense que recomiendan la estopa de tapiceria ( que aun no he probaddo ) . Ademas el algodon "cura" defectos del baffle !!!!!!!!!!!!!
habria que ingeniarse de cubrirlo con otra tela o malla de algun tipo , pero para mi SIRVE.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bien por el amigo Tavo que aporta su experiencia!!!.. para eso esta el Foro,
> *Que viva el Foro !*


Esa es mi experiencia, y es probable que también le pase a los demás.

Saben como me di cuenta del problema? 
Empecé a escuchar como que sonaba "tapado", se escuchaban sonidos guturales, no se, el sonido había cambiado. Empecé a sospechar de de la fuente de sonido, la compu, pero nada que ver. Lo que menos pensé es que podría ser el baffle!  Hasta que lo destapé... 


hazard_1998 dijo:


> che y el merthiolate donde lo pongo????




Saludos.!


----------



## Cacho

Iba a decir lo de la estopa de tapicería justito. Me ganaste Antonio.

Buscá, que si el algodón es barato por tu zona, esa estopa debería serlo también (es casi todo algodón )
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Iba a decir lo de la estopa de tapicería justito. Me ganaste Antonio.
> 
> Buscá, que si el algodón es barato por tu zona, esa estopa debería serlo también (es casi todo algodón )
> Saludos


+1 !!! 

No sé si estamos hablando de lo mismo, acá se conoce como "fieltro", también se vende en tapicerías y también se usa en autos, en el piso. Es un material GENIAL, barato, fácil de aplicar, se pega con Cemento de Contacto (Fortex, Poxirrán, etc) y queda espectacular. Además de que puedo asegurar que los cambios con/sin el material se sienten, se perciben. Lo aseguro.

No se Cacho si hablamos de lo mismo, yo hablo de esto:



Eso mismo es. Sale muuuy barato, y es muuuuy buen material. 

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno, eso aca en venezuela le dicen piso termico!, se lo colocan a los autos en algun lugar para aislar el calor, lo que se conoce aca como fieltro es otro material que es costoso, ese piso termico ya lo adiquiri y se lo voy a poner al bafle por dentro, le pondre tambien corcho, pintura asfaltica y pense en rematar con algun relleno como el algodon en vista del alto costo de la guata pues el kilo me sale mas economico, lo que aun no se me ocurre es como lo pondre


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> No sé si estamos hablando de lo mismo...


Hablamos de lo mismo 

@DMG: Usá eso nomás, lo que se le pone por afuera es más que nada para que no salgan volando pedacitos o pelusas. Alguna tela finita que sostenga todo puede servirte también. Si le ponés una capa de guata también va a servir para rellenar un poco más, pero no es indispensable.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente:

En pos de desterrar la ignominiosa brea de los parlantes, he hecho algunos experimentos impregnando protector de subcarrocerias en gomaespuma ... Me gusta como queda y me da esperanzas . La contextura es bastante "inelastica" .

Pregunto : alguien me sugiere como hacer para medir si funciona o no? Me tiran el link a la pagina de Linkwitz donde hace las pruebas con la brea?

...gracias espero que pueda ser un aporte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está acá: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/sb80-3wy.htm
Pero vas a tener que leer la primera parte de ese artículo. Lo que usa para medir el amortiguamiento parece ser un brazo fonocaptor (el de las bandejas para discos de vinilo) colocado de alguna manera de sensar la respuesta de las paredes del baffle a los "pulsos de tono" que le aplica al parlante.


----------



## AntonioAA

uhmm va a estar lindo... algo voy a intentar ! tengo un bracito archivado que compre una vez... me faltaria una pua que no sirva para otra cosa. ya veremos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Alguien sabe si para unos sub de 18" cortados a no mas de 110hz es bueno ponerle algun relleno(lana de vidrio o lo que fuere) o simplemente dejarlo vacio? pregunto porque una vez aca en el foro creo vi un comentario diciendo que era mejor vacio


----------



## juanfilas

Para esa frecuencia mejor dejalo vació ya que va a aportar muy poco, acordate que la eficiencia de los amortiguantes es directamente proporcional a la frecuencia, a mas baja peor amortiguan, eso si, en un sub, poner brea asfáltica o una mezcla de pegamento de contacto y arena (gracias hiendaudio) para eliminar la transmisión de ondas por las paredes.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...encontré este tema un poco viejísimo pero viene  justo para agregar algo que encontré revolviendo el disco duro de la PC y que tiene que ver específicamente con el asunto que trata este tema.
No me pregunten de donde lo saqué por que no tengo idea...estaba guardado desde el 2016 en un archivo de texto...
*PD:* Está en inglés. Cuando pueda lo traduzco...


_Subject: How Stuffing Increases Box Size: Adiabatic vs. Isothermal [Was: F illed Box Effective Volume]
From: owner-bass <owner-bass@lunch.engr.sgi.com>
Date: Fri, 31 Mar 1995 04:56:00 -0500
To: bass <bass@lunch.engr.sgi.com>
From: Douglas Purl 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>> How exactly does the filling "effectively" increase the box volume? I 
>> can imagine the filling increase the box's absorptive losses, thereby
>> increasing the damping. But what exactly causes the lower resonance
>> frequency of filled vs. unfilled? Does the filling cause an
>> increased air load on the driver diaphragm and/or add moving mass
>> itself? Perhaps I should break down and buy a copy of Beranek? 

I will attempt to answer this question so that no technical knowledge or mathematical background is necessary to its comprehension. Because I believe two formulas clarify the description, I do include and refer to them. 

A sealed box, unless a vacuum has been created within it, contains a gas in the form of air. The gas is composed of a number of particles randomly distributed. If one or more walls of the box contains a movable boundary in the form of a loudspeaker diaphragm and motor, the means will be available to alter the pressure within the box. When the diaphragm presses into the box, pressure rises because the air particles are being violently forced into one another and compelled to occupy a smaller volume. (When the diaphragm moves outwards from the box, a vacuum compared to the ambient pressure--ambient pressure being zero, the neutral pressure of the box--is created and all the reckoning above likewise applies, but with a negative value.)

The air inside a sealed enclosure behaves like a simple spring. This spring is said to have a constant, which describes mathematically the compression factor in the air. Now the interesting matter that enters here is that there is a different result when pressure rises from a rapid change in volume and when it rises from a slow change in volume. Rapid changes are adiabatic and slow changes are isothermal (we will define these shortly). I will reproduce their representation here because the figures instruct us:

Adiabatic: Delta P = -1.4K Delta V
Isothermal: Delta P = -K Delta V

Where K = the gas constant, P = pressure, V = Volume, Delta = change in

Notice that the pressure change is greater in adiabatic compression than in isothermal. Why the difference?

An isothermal compression is one that takes place at a constant temperature. An adiabatic compression (or rarefaction, remember) is one in which the temperature rises during compression and falls during rarefaction.

During slow compressions, there is time for the heat generated by the compression of the air particles to be transferred to the walls of the enclosure; during slow rarefaction, the heat is transferred back into the air from the walls of the enclosure, keeping the temperature of the gas constant (and hence isothermal). [Note: "Slow" here does not refer to the rate of change, but to the velocity of propagation of the particle disturbance through the gas medium. The velocity is the same across the audible sound-wave spectrum into both infra- and ultra-sonic propagation.]

During fast compressions and rarefactions, there is insufficient time for the disturbed air particles to transfer their heat to the enclosure surfaces; hence, the temperature of the gas rises during compression and falls during rarefaction. In fact, under such circumstances the instantaneous temperature of the gas could be used to indicate the instantaneous pressure.

It so happens that sound in air observes the laws of rapid-change gas variations. Thus normal propagation-velocity sound in a sealed enclosure behaves adiabatically.

Now if the velocity of the air particles could be slowed, the adiabatic compression could be converted into isothermal. The velocity of gas molecules varies as the square root of the absolute temperature of the gas. In the adiabatic process, the heat of the gas rises and therefore the velocity of the gas molecules increases. The gas particles collide with each other more frequently and more violently, causing more momentum transfer from particle to particle. In the adiabatic process, the gas molecules get hotter, collide with each other and the box walls more frequently as they heat, and having acquired greater momentum, transfer more momentum to the walls.

Compared to adiabatic, in the isothermal process the air molecules are cooler, have less momentum, and collide with the enclosure walls less often. In other words, the enclosure looks larger to the confined gas.*

This is the principle that Edgar Villchur patented (which he later revoked rather than fight Jensen Loudspeakers over it--ironically, Jensen International now owns the company Villchur founded, Acoustic Research) in 1954 (or soon thereafter). Compared to the (virtual) infinite baffle, an acoustic suspension reverses the relation between the spring constants of the diaphragm spider and surround on the one hand and the spring constant of the entrapped air in the sealed enclosure on the other. One great advantage is that the isothermal air mass has a relatively linear compression behavior, whereas the mechanical spider and annulus vary in their stiffness according to position and temperature. The acoustic suspension principle necessarily results in lower distortion than the sealed-box method it displaced.

Isothermal compression is achieved by critical box stuffing. Too much and the enclosure walls are effectively constricted; just right and the enclosure walls are expanded. Thus the impedance contributed by critical stuffing in a sealed box converts the displacement/volume equation into an isothermal process and effectively couples the driver diaphragm to a larger enclosure.

*The matter discussed above is the first topic considered by Leo Beranek in *Acoustics*. I have the 1993 edition (revised in 1986) published--inexpensively--by the Acoustical Society of America (ISBN 0-88318-494-X) for $30 in hardback. Like every good text book, it requires comprehension of preceding matters before subsequent discussions can be understood. It is not for browsers, nor for those allergic to math. Despite its several revisions, it contains errors. For example, on p. 4 Beranek states that isothermal molecules will collide with the container more often and on p. 5 he states that adiabatic molecules will so collide more often. The ambiguity is the product of an insufficiently rendered discussion of the mechanics of alterations in gas pressures. Even so, the book is required reading for those who wish to understand the physics of sound and sound reproduction, and it is a steal at its subsidized price (491 pp. in a quality hardbound).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subject: Stuffing Stuff
From: owner-bass <owner-bass@lunch.engr.sgi.com>
Date: Tue, 4 Apr 1995 03:41:00 -0500
To: Bass <bass@lunch.engr.sgi.com>
From: Ken Kantor 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In light of recent discussions, let me share some thoughts regarding cabinet stuffing. I'll do this from a practical point of view, partly because the physics side has been well articulated by Doug. The other reason I'll stay away from theory is that, in the matter of cabinet fill, theory has proven over the years to be of only limited help in real-world speaker design. I'll also confine most of my comments to issues related to sealed systems. Vented systems do share a few of these same issues, but really the goals and the physics of stuffing a vented box are different. 

Most professional designers would agree that practical experience, combined with trial and error, is best way to find the optimum stuffing material, quantity and method for a given design. This is why good designers routinely experiment with fill in the development of a new system, ala Vance's data cited here. This particular information is a valid data point, but it is important not to over-generalize. If you are designing a system that differs substantially in shape or volume or source impedance (passive crossover) from a known you will need to iterate for best performance. 

In my practice, adjusting the filling is the last step in getting the bass right, and is used mostly to fine-tune the system Qtc and resonance. As increasing amounts of polyester are added to a sealed box, the resonance and Q gradually go down. This can be shown mathematically to be due in roughly equal parts to the effects of simple resistive damping and isothermal conversion. At some point, a mimimum is reached, and further material simply reverses the trend by taking up volume. During the filling process the impedance curve is constantly monitored, and convergence to optimum usually takes only a short time. Filling also has the important effect of reducing internal reflections, to reduce standing waves and comb filtering. However, the amount of filling has comparitively little effect on its efficacy in this regard. 

[Side Note- it is a common misconception, I believe, that professional designers rely heavily on LEAP and SPICE and CALSOD to define their designs a priori. On the contrary, professional designers use these modeling tools mostly to guide and optimize revisions. Unlike DIY designs, a typical commercial 2-way will go through perhaps 3 revs of each driver, 2 to 4 box trials, and easily a dozen+ crossover changes.]

Lining the walls of a vented enclosure to reduce internal reflections, or filling a transmission line to absorb the back wave, highly absorptive wool or fiberglass are ideal. However, these materials will not generally provide the desired results in a sealed system. It is true that they will provide more reflection absorption than polyester, but the later is quite good in this regard in the critical midrange. In a sealed system you don't want absorption at lower frequencies anyway; you want damping and isothermal conversion. I have tried "all-out" efforts using fiberglass lining and polyester fill to achieve the best of both worlds. I found the results to offer little practical benefit over polyester alone, but its worth looking into. 

All NHT systems now use polyester fill, of one variety or another. We used to use fiberglass in our vented designs, but found a Danish polyester that mimicked the properties of fiberglass very closely. I don't know if this kind of polyester is available to hobbyists. Excluding this special poly, there are essentially two kinds of fiber available: pillow stuffing, and audio-spec polyester. The later type allegedly has hollow core fibers, but I have been unable to verify this with my keen eyesight! Sorry, but forget the pillow type. Sure, it's easy to get. If you use enough, it will damp the midrange, and that's better than an empty box (by alot). But it will have little effect on the lower frequencies.

Well, that's pretty much all I know about stuffing speakers. I'm anxious to hear about the results of people here. Especially the one's experimenting with the use of small animals and children to fill subwoofers.....



01-May-2004_


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia, interesante articulo EZ, con respecto a los materiales utilizados en los post anteriores marcan la goma eva y la goma espuma, es correcto? si bien las frecuencias absorbidas por el material tienen relacion directa con su densidad, no hubiese pensado utilizar goma eva. siempre use guata y fieltro en sistemas bass reflex. gracias por el desasne.


----------

